# Internet cable connection frequently cutting out.



## Gryphonette (Jun 8, 2007)

The guy from Charter came out this morning, tested everything and replaced all the connectors outside ("It's been several years since we've been out, hasn't it? Those were _old_!"), and said the signal's strong and clear, but darned if the stupid thing isn't going off-line every few minutes. Normally it comes back on w/in a minute or two, but OTOH, yesterday it was off for about 45 minutes.

Not much point having a 5-whatzit connection if there's no connection at all. 

I'm wondering if it's the modem? It's apparently a fairly old one (last review @ Amazon was five years ago), though the Charter tech didn't make any comments about it....a Toshiba PCX1100. I know when the connection's on the fritz when the cable light winks out, then slowly blinks instead of being steady.

Why look....it's doing it NOW. 

Waiting....waiting....waiting.....

Twenty minutes later....still waiting....


----------



## elnwood (Jun 8, 2007)

Buy a new cable modem. They go bad after a while. I just had that problem myself.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 8, 2007)

It could also be the cable connectors in the house. I had the same problem, and it turned out to be a bad connector in the attic.


----------



## larryjf (Jun 8, 2007)

Could also be a splitter.
I've had to have the cable guys over a few times. Each time it was something a little different. The last time somebody had a splitter out at the street connection (steeling cable perhaps??).


----------



## caddy (Jun 8, 2007)

We had a problem like this just a few months ago. The problem was actaully in the Neighborhood line, NOT at the house. It took weeks for them to figure it out.


----------



## Redaimie (Jun 8, 2007)

We had the same problem for the longest time until Comcast replaced the modem.


----------



## Gryphonette (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, that's two for the modem, so I think we'll try that first.

The tech replaced the connectors today, so that shouldn't be it.

Sounds like if it's not the modem, it's an outside line problem, based upon Larry's and Steven's experience. 

Here's hoping it's the modem! =8^o

Thanks, y'all! ;^)


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 9, 2007)

Did they check the cable modem signal levels? There can be problems if the levels are too low or too high.


----------



## Gryphonette (Jun 10, 2007)

I seem to recall that he did, but in any case, Don went out and got a new cable modem (mercy Maud, but it's small, compared to the old one!) which seems to have cleared up the problem.

Thanks, y'all! ;^)


----------

